# Newbie here with pics of 02' Altima.



## DarkSideAltima (Aug 22, 2004)

Heres some pics of my 02' Nissan Altima & a link to my cardomain page.
let me know what you think and what I should do next.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/darksidealtima 

thanx
















































I want to do air ride next summer hopefully....
also heres a list of my mods done to it....


MODIFICATIONS


Engine:

INJEN COLD AIR INTAKE 

Suspension/Wheels/Brakes:

18" CHROME GIOVANNA CORSICA'S WRAPPED IN 225/45/ZR18 RUBBER 
Interior:

CUSTOM LEATHER INTERIOR FROM CLASSIC SOFT TRIM 

Exterior:

CHROME GRILLE 
ALL NAMEPLATES & EMBLEMS REMOVED 
VENTVISORS. 
Audio:

PANNASONIC "GHOST" HEADUNIT 
6.5" ROCKFORD FOSGATE FANATIC"X" IN FRT. DOORS 
6X9 PIONEER 5-WAYS IN REAR DECK 
1" NAKIMICHI TWEETERS IN WINDSHIELD PILLARS
2 ROCKFORD FOSGATE HX-2 D.V.C SUBS IN SEALED BOX 
US ACOUSTICS 100WATT X 4CH. FOR FRT. & REARS 
D.E.I. 600D MONO AMP FOR SUBS RUNNING @ 1ohm 
STINGER 1FARAD POWER CAP. 
VIPER 550 ESP. ALARM W/ REMOTE START. w/ AUTO WINDOW & SUNROOF OPEN OR CLOSE OPTIONS

Miscellaneous:

CATZ HID HEADLAIGHT CONVERSION 

Future:

DROP-- 
MAYBE AIR RIDE?-- 
20" CHROME WHEELS-- 
MAYBE A SUPERCHARGER?-- 
RED UNDER BODY NEON **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL).-- 
RED INTERIOR NEON **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL).-- 
RED TRUNK NEON **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL).-- 
RED STROBES IN TRUNK **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL) .-- 
RED UNDER HOOD NEON **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL).-- 
1 MORE D.E.I. 600D AMP.-- 
2 MORE ROCKFORD HX-2 D.V.C. SUBS.-- 
CUSTOM ENCLOSURE.-- 
PLAYSTATION-2 **(HAVE AWAITING INSTALL).-- 
INDASH 7" WIDESCREEN.-- 
6" WIDESCREENS IN BOTH HEADRESTS.

also how would a set of 20" gunmetal wheels and a all black grille look? 

I was thinking of doing that also.. and just switch from the chrome to the gunmetal & black every once in a while..

so whatcha y'all think?

Thanx.

later


*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^
*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*
Note: This post may contain misspellings, grammatical errors, 
disorganized sentence structure, or may entirely lack a coherent 
theme. These elements are natural to my process of writing, and will 
only add to the overall beauty of the post.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey, welcome to the forums! :cheers:

That's a nice Altima you have, my friend has the same subs/box. Like the custom leather on the seats. Keep up the good work and enjoy your stay here at NF.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks good


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good so far. I like the interior a lot.
An all black grill looks tight to me. Mine is all black and it gets a fair amount of attention on the street. I'm assembling equipment for the system upgrade in the Alti at the moment. Just got finished putting brakes on it front and rear. That was pretty easy. It's gonna be real fun to build a box for that weird shaped trunk though.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

very nicely done. 
i would do without the sunroof rain guard though, but it still looks great


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Really nice car. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideAltima (Aug 22, 2004)

thanx everyone 

heres a link to my other car if anyone is interested
http://www.cardomain.com/id/flakedfire 


later


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the interior of the alty


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice n clean..keep it that way, would look sweet on bags


----------



## DarkSideAltima (Aug 22, 2004)

thanx again


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

VERY nice car! Very clean looking, smooth lines, and not over done. I love it! :fluffy:


----------



## DarkSideAltima (Aug 22, 2004)

any recomendations for it? 


thanxagain


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It's all about the seats.

Seth

P.S. If you want chrome rims to match the grille, I like thin multispoke. Kinda like a turbine on a jet etc.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sethwas said:


> It's all about the seats.
> 
> Seth
> 
> P.S. If you want chrome rims to match the grille, I like thin multispoke. Kinda like a turbine on a jet etc.


like someone else we both know
Altim8GA


----------

